# Mission Statement



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

North American Packgoat Association is an organization promoting the use of packgoats as pack animals.

NAPgA seeks to further the pursuit of goatpacking by sharing the knowledge, ideas, and experiences of its members, by promoting the use of packgoats to the public as a means of low impact wilderness transportation and recreation, by serving as an advisory group on local and national land use issues, and to engage in other activities related to educating the public about goat packing.

http://www.napga.org


----------

